# Anyone here have an unattended birth?



## EarthMama

Whether by accident or intentional? 

I would love to hear your birth stories. :) Also known as a freebirth.


----------



## sunshine20

I guess my mom was delivered by her mom by herself. My grandpa ran to get the doctor and by time they got back to the house and opened the door they heard my mom crying! (funny part is they told my grandma she wouldnt be able to give birth naturally. She had put the deposit on the hospital for the c section, scheduled it, and they gave her the money back when she showed up that night with the baby in tow!)


----------



## lynnikins

yes a week ago lol accidentally caus noone got here in time, story in my journal


----------



## tbaby

I'm trying to prepare myself for the same thing.. the possibility of no one getting here on time. I've been laboring for 3 weeks,


----------



## babyhopesxx

Here's my very quick, unplanned, homebirth where my OH delivered lo, 5 mins after he got home :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...40-long-baby-franklins-dramatic-entrance.html


----------



## Sam Pearson

Mine were intentional. I haven't found the time to write my birth stories though. They were both really fantastic births.


----------



## nightkd

We are planning an unassisted birth sometime within the next month or so :) There's a website called bornfree with lots of birth stories! You have to sign up for the forums to access them.


----------



## silver_penny

I had a UC with my second. It was a beautiful and amazing experience. :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

I havnot had one but i highly highly considered it for #2. I ended up being able to get a homebirth midwife (it wasnt easy!) but if i couldnt then i was going to freebirth. I refuse to go to the hospital unless im having issues. I have this keen sense that my MW attended birth will turn into a UC ...i dont know why...i just do....and for other children, i will do freebirthing if midwifery care isnt an option!


----------

